

Why VCs don’t invest in early-stage consumer companies - cwan
http://billburnham.blogs.com/burnhamsbeat/2009/12/the-great-abdication-consumer-internet-venture-capital-and-angels.html

======
jbyers
Dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1000404>

URLs didn't match because of Google Analytics tracking cruft. Curious to know
how bad the dupe-URL problem is on HN.

------
rlpb
Define "consumer internet startup". Is that any startup that isn't focused on
B2B, or what? Isn't that most of them?

------
slvrspoon
this is why Y combinator is important, and the offspring it has spawned in the
last 3 years.

